# cut blank or not?



## redhorse9902 (Jan 5, 2008)

Bought a 1502 lami last week. Was intending to build a full length,although I read where most have 3" cut from tip. My question, is there any advantage gained by cutting or not? I have cut tips before, but was wondering about this one.
Thanks,
redhorse9902


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

What are you wanting to throw with it? What purpose did you have in mind when you bought the blank. 3" will drastically change the action on most rods.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

If you want primarily a good 6nbait rod dont cut.
If you want primarily a good 8nbait rod cut 3 inches.
If you want primarily a good 7nbait rod cut 2 inches.

I cut 2 inches and 7 is the sweet rod. 8 and a big sea mullet head is a lot but I dont think it will break. 

If you dont cut the rod will still throw 8nbait but just not as far.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

I second what Jeb says.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

disadvantage= blow warranty.

sell the blank and get the right blank you intend to use with the lure/weight rating.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

HellRhaY said:


> disadvantage= blow warranty.
> 
> sell the blank and get the right blank you intend to use with the lure/weight rating.


It is my understanding that Lami will honor the warrenty still. As long as a break is not directly a result of the cut. I would contact Lami and get a written answer and reason why not if that is the way they go.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I've heard any modifications to Lami's blanks will void the warranty as well. I'd be very curious to hear Lami's response.


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

It will definitely void the warranty.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

If that is the case how does RDT get away with replacing them. I only know of one person who got an RDT 1502 uncut. I'd sure as heck bring that up if i needed to return the blank. I was told my manufacturers warrenty was still good and Lami was the one company who did approve cutting of SOME of their blanks. I remember spacifically the conversation I had because Arra's were not covered if modified. Hey I could have been sold a line of BS but that was why I said to call and check for yourself not take someones word for it.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Gilly I remember reading somewhere on RDT many moons ago that that was one of the reasons they used Lami blanks....still had the warrenty when cut.....but Ive also read a lot of other questionable things on there as well.


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

RDT may have permission from Lami to cut them, not sure. What I am sure of is that I called and spoke to a couple of folks at Lami about cutting them and they told me it would most certainly void the warranty. 

Some of you guys seem to have forgotten that I've been at this game for a while.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

No offense Clyde. Wasn't trying to step on your toes cuz. Just repeating what I was told about my rod when I baught it.


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

No problem man, just having one of those days.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Me either Clyde...PM sent...


----------



## redhorse9902 (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks, fellows. I beleive I'll cut the 3" off it.
redhorse9902


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

redhorse9902 said:


> Thanks, fellows. I beleive I'll cut the 3" off it.
> redhorse9902


If you do it properly, it really shouldn't be an issue.

Most companies won't have an issue with you cutting on the butt to shorten a rod up, the tip is another matter. 

Tape the section where you plan to cut to help avoid splintering, and use a proper cutoff wheel with a dremel. Light clamping near the tip will hold it steady for the cut.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Surf Cat said:


> If you do it properly, it really shouldn't be an issue.
> 
> Most companies won't have an issue with you cutting on the butt to shorten a rod up, the tip is another matter.
> 
> Tape the section where you plan to cut to help avoid splintering, and use a proper cutoff wheel with a dremel. Light clamping near the tip will hold it steady for the cut.


And don't breathe in the dust. Wear a mask or do it in a ventilated area.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Use an arrow shaft cutter if possible. straighter cut.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Per my last post....I think it's easier to hold a blank square to a blade than a blade square to a blank.


----------

